# Wahoo RFLKT+ Iphone VS Garmin?



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I need to replace my Garmin 200. It won't connect to the computer any more the plug is all rusty. So I'm trying to figure out if I want to get a new Garmin 500 or 510. Or Seeing how the contract is up on my phone and I can get the new iPhone 6 should I get the Wahoo RFLKT+ and just use the phone for GPS. I'm wondering if you guys have used the Wahoo computer and how well it works. Or should I just stick to a stand alone GPS computer?


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

I have both the garmin 500 and Wahoo rflkt+.

Garmin--very slow to lock in satellites and be ready to ride--other than that, works great.

RFLKT+--There is a little time lag on speed display to the unit from the phone. You can not use "auto pause" unless the speed sensor is used--other than that, works great.

I go back and forth between the two. I like that I can upload my ride directly to garmin connect when I finish with he wahoo app. I commute to work by mountain trails, and work computers block garmin connect so I have to wait until I get home to download the edge 500.

The battery on the rflkt+ requires periodic changing. I purchased 12 batteries on line and brought the cost down to less than $1/battery. Changing the battery requires removing 4 tiny Philips head screws--I do worry about eventually damaging the screws.

Battery drain on the phone is not bad.
Bluetooth does not travel through the body very well and dropping the phone in the jersey back pocket can result in dropped connectivity--I use the far left or right pocket in the back and it works 90% of the time.

End analysis--If the garmin would lock in satellites faster I would likely only use it. May just be time for me to buy a better garmin.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

With your Garmin Edge 200 you can try cleaning the corroded USB contacts with Caig Deoxit D5 contact cleaner.

http://store.caig.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.188/.f

That can often work wonders and get your device working again.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

WR304 said:


> With your Garmin Edge 200 you can try cleaning the corroded USB contacts with Caig Deoxit D5 contact cleaner.
> 
> DeoxIT® D-Series
> 
> That can often work wonders and get your device working again.


Cool thanks I didn't know any thing like that was possible.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

I got the RFLKT + and love it! Using it in conjunction with the wahoo speed sensor. Never dropped a signal, times have been very accurate, and battery life on my phone is much better. I also love the customization of the screens. Only complaint so far is maybe a brighter screen with some color for the overcast days or when you're in darker spots of the trail. Oh yeah and to be able to customize a stop and save button would be nice too. Right now it's just pause, unpause, lap, start, and a few others.


----------



## boone3368 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a RFLKT+ and it works well. I have been having issues with automatic pauses during a ride. Doesn't happen every time. But it sucks to get to the end of a long ride to realize that the computer only captured half of it. I generally ride with my phone in my right jersey pocket and connectivity doesn't appear to be an issue. I did realize quickly that the iPhone battery life wouldn't support rides longer than 3 hours. I bought a Mophie for the phone to address that issue.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

And the next day after posting this, I looked down half way through my ride and the RFLKT+ is missing from the holder. Never took it out of the holder or case, it just jumped out somewhere on the trail. It's so damn small and with the leaves falling now I could not find it. Walked four miles back and then rode slow the four miles I just walked to double check. Nothing it's gone. Found a Garmin 705 laying on the trail though in perfect working condition so I guess it's a trade. LOL


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Ramborage said:


> And the next day after posting this, I looked down half way through my ride and the RFLKT+ is missing from the holder. Never took it out of the holder or case, it just jumped out somewhere on the trail. It's so damn small and with the leaves falling now I could not find it. Walked four miles back and then rode slow the four miles I just walked to double check. Nothing it's gone. Found a Garmin 705 laying on the trail though in perfect working condition so I guess it's a trade. LOL


What mount were you using? It looks like I can use all the Barfly mounts I have on my bikes now. I have yet to have a computer come off the barfly mounts even after some really good crashes.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

It could have been partially snapped out of the case or something as I didnt check after flipping my bike upside down to do some work. Either way next time I'd wrap electrical tape around the top and bottom and mount to make sure that wouldn't happen again. But have to say this garmin 705 is working great so was a blessing in disguise!!!


----------

